
Authenticate on OS X with iPhone Bluetooth LE - guoc
http://guoc.github.io/nearbt/
======
autopov
Doesn't MacID already do this with Proximity Wake?

[Http://MacID.co]

~~~
guoc
This doesn't require system passwords to be stored somewhere.

